
New library Vuenut for vue js (vuex) - luisdanielfly
https://lusaxweb.github.io/vuenut.org/
======
keithnz
really hard to tell from the docs what it is, I'm guessing english isn't the
primary language?

But from what I can tell its a vuex state viewer/editor?

